# DIY emergency food buckets for a fraction of the price



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the shelf life on emergency food buckets but don't love the price. Here is a way to replicate the process. You can store more food at a fraction of the price. Keep in mind you must be very clean when doing this use gloves and sanitize containers before doing this.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't watch right now but that's the bulk of our dry goods. You're right on the cost, how you know these companies gonna be around 10-20 years from now to collect on their guaranty if they lied? We pack our own plus canned goods and a few cases of mre's.


----------

